# Morakniv Carbon Steel Fixed Blade



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey all... just wanted to send out a quick lead on a great knife deal... Massdrop has the Morakniv for $8 and free shipping to the US. I have one of these knives in my go bag but, at this price I bought a couple more to have as backups. Great steel and best bang for your buck out there IMO.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/mora-basic-511-fixed-blade?utm_source=linkshare&referer=GN7D8X


----------

